# Warning: Coral in home aquarium can release toxic fumes



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2018)

*Toxic coral in home aquarium blamed for making Gatineau family sick*
by Susan Burgess and Stu Mills, _CBC News_
April 25, 2018


_Zoanthid  coral, the green type seen in this photo, is a common feature of  saltwater aquariums. But these organisms can also 
contain palytoxin,  which a Gatineau, Que., family blame for a sudden wave of illness that  swept their home on the weekend. (Stu Mills)_

Seven members of a family are recovering from illness they say was caused by exposure to a toxic coral in their home aquarium.

Jason  Laframboise, 31, bought the aquarium second-hand from a business where  it had been on display and transported it with its contents to his home  in Gatineau, Que., on Sunday. 

Immediately after transferring some Australian Zoanthid corals, all seven people in the house began to feel sick.

"We  all started sneezing within minutes. We were having chest pains,  problems breathing," Laframboise said. "So after about three to four  minutes of symptoms we came out. We called poison control. And later in  hospital [we had] fevers, shaking, a bit of vomiting."

Those who fell ill included Laframboise's 16-month-old nephew,  his five-year-old son and three-year-old daughter, as well as his wife,  Cassandra Findlay, who is six months pregnant.

Upon learning of  the family's symptoms, the Quebec Poison Control Centre sent them an  email to present to a triage nurse at the Montfort Hospital where they  sought treatment. It warned that Zoanthid coral could contain a  substance called palytoxin, which when ingested could cause symptoms  from vomiting and seizures to respiratory failure resulting in death.

Laframboise believes  the family was poisoned by breathing the toxin through the air, which  the poison control centre suggested would likely lead to milder  symptoms.

Laframboise stayed overnight in hospital and was given  IV fluids and antibiotics. His wife returned to the hospital on Tuesday  for further examination.

*Family afraid to return home*
While the family members  worry about their health, including that of their unborn child, they're  living without their belongings at the home of a family member. They're afraid to return home for fear the building is still contaminated with the toxin.

Initially, they  were not offered help from authorities to clean up the property or even  inspect the house — where they normally operate a home daycare. "I've called over 40 companies and nobody can do it in this region," said Laframboise. The  family was also informed that a hazardous materials team would not be  called to respond, although police have cordoned off the house with  orange tape. 

​Late Tuesday evening, Laframboise met with  Gatineau's fire chief and police chief, who have agreed to help him with  the cleanup so the family can return home. 

Laframboise said he has been told multiple provincial government departments are going to be involved. 

*Toxic coral a common feature of aquariums*
The man who  sold Laframboise the aquarium, Alex Bordeu, told CBC News it was  purchased at Marinescape, a saltwater aquarium retailer on Carling  Avenue in Ottawa. He said that as the person in charge of maintaining  the aquarium during its four years on display in his own office, he'd  handled its contents safely many times.

Live coral is a very popular feature of saltwater aquariums, according to Marinescape co-owner Keith Hamilton. "There are very few of them that wouldn't have Zoanthids in them, because of their variety and colour," he said. Hamilton  said the recommended protocol for dealing with the coral involves  wearing gloves and glasses, although he's frequently handled the  creatures without using those precautions himself.

A Toronto coral grower advised caution, calling Zoanthid coral  "one of the most toxic things in the aquarium industry" because  scrubbing or hot water can cause the coral to release toxins that become  airborne. "I've heard of this happening once in a blue moon.  Someone cleans or scrubs a tank and then ends up inhaling some of it,"  said Marcello Portillo, who runs Fragbox Corals. Portillo said  he's never heard of anyone becoming seriously ill, and he's never had a  problem himself despite working with the corals for many hours each day.

A  spokesperson for Health Canada told CBC it had no reported incidents of  poisoning by Zoanthid corals and that the government does not restrict  their sale or handling.

The Canadian Food Inspection Agency, which  requires import permits for some aquatic animals susceptible to certain  diseases, told CBC News it does not require permits for any coral  species.

As for Laframboise, he said he was unaware of the risk  despite his experience as an aquarium hobbyist, and he's anxious to  spare others the hardship he's enduring.

"If people buy them, they should buy them with care, or be properly informed."


----------

